# Journalism Piece?



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm a writer and morel hunter who got a taste for the joys of hunting some two years ago, while in graduate school in eastern Iowa. After a year in New Hampshire, where morels are few, I'm back in the heart of morel country, Nebraska, for a six-week writing residency in Nebraska City. I'm thrilled, obviously, to be back in the land of mushrooms, and have been monitoring the boards and two separate progression maps; I even drove down to Kansas City last weekend, but to no avail. In any case, I'm wondering if any hunters--amateur or heavy-hitters--would be interested in meeting up with me and hunting together; I'd like to write a piece on the somewhat underground culture of morel hunting, maybe try to publish it in a reputable online or print journal (depending on the nature of it), and best of all, I'm temporary in the area, so you have a guarantee that your secret honey holes will remain yours.

I know all about the reality show coming out soon, and I view this as sort of the perfect companion piece--maybe place it on <I>Salon</I> or the <I>Daily Beast</I>. My idea is this: we could meet up for an afternoon, talk about why you love morel hunting or how the activity deviates from your usual life (the more ridiculous, the better--I sort of envision this being a funny, lighthearted piece), and hunt. As I mentioned, I've never been in Nebraska before and I'm only here until the first day of May, so while I love the thrill of the hunt, I'm sort of banished to the WMAs, as I have no honey holes here of my own. But if you'd be down to meet and be a subject for an afternoon, I'd love that (and maybe you'd even be willing to throw me a morel or two).

Anyway, just a thought. I'm willing to drive two hours or so, so anywhere in southeastern Nebraska, northeastern Kansas, southwestern Iowa, or northwestern Missouri could work quite nicely. Thanks!


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

I should say, too, that I met a farmer in northeastern Kansas last weekend who said he'd be happy to let us hunt on his 800 acres of rural land. I'd be happy to hunt with you there--it was just outside of Atchinson, KS.


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Amye
Lets say first good luck.
I have been doing this for over 40 years but still I do not wear overalls or spit chew. I wear camo so you can not see me.
Usual seasons around here you would see Morels pop first on sandy soil (more heat) around Missouri and other rivers and streams. Be aware as soon as you are given a tip there will be a contradiction to it almost just as quick.
You should see morels by the time you leave but if I had hunting ground in Ks, I would hunt there first starting 4/22/14 after next weeks warm weather. Dean
have


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

Hi Amy, I'm sorry you are not getting a lot of response to your post. At first I was really interested in letting you tag along, then after reading your last name I got scared. I'm sure there is not a lot of people that want to go in the woods with a stranger with the last name butcher. You look like a very sweet girl, but might what to drop your last name from the post. Anyway I'm just kidding, if you get up near Valley let me know.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

TWO RIVERS ROCKS!!!


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

Hahahaha--shroomwinkle, isn't it funny that I never even thought of that? It's just my last name. In any case, it's no biggie. Maybe I'll write something on morels next year. Good luck hunting!


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

respond if you want to go today or tomorrow. i think we can find some... i hate waitn and the window of opportunity is so small and touchy you can't just wait around. Im takin the next to weeks and i will be staying out at the river. You will not meet a more hard core morel hunter. i will swim through water to find them if i have to! let me kno . my name is Leah hope to hear from you...


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Leah, 

Where would you be going out tonight or tomorrow? I check Schramm by a tree I found some early last year and there was nothing. Then again I wasn't out long at all like 15 mins. Let me know how you do.


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

will do im thinkn I'll go to my spot on the platte tomorrow? i want to go now tho....


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

CINDLYLOOSHROOM YOU CAN'T GET ANY SWEETER THAN THAT, I'M SURE YOU WILL GET ALL KINDS OF OFFERS NOW. HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

HI Cindy, I am a registered nurse by day and morel dreamer by night lol.. But in all seriousness, about the end of February I get something like a fever. I am not able to sleep as good or concentrate because I am thinking of when the Morels will come, where, how many, how big what color, will they be in the bottoms first or the hillsides? Will someone find my honey holes? Which old people will I take a "mess" to? How many will I be able to dry and what new recipes can I try? re-watch all the good Youtube morel videos and study over maps and photo's....
When I find my first one of the year it is truly a spiritual experience for which I thank my Creator. It's like the clouds part and heaven shines down and angels sing..lol But, I am serious...
Do you see Cindy? Some of us are addicted and it lasts forever lol. When the Morel Muse gets you she is a jealous lover and never lets you go. Anyway, good luck with your writing project. I am sure you are going to meet some real Dandies as we say down here in the Ozarks. But it has only just barely started here. So you might have a little wait for them to fluch good up there where you are.


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Garden
Just as I said before. Wait Wait Wait. Amye Butcher sounds like a horror piece.
Still if we could all be real people here, would not that be great THE DEAN OF MUSHROOMS


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

Hi Amy, my name is Eric Chrisman and I'd like to refer you to someone who may be willing to discuss mushroom hunting with you. My Father Jim(mushroom man) has been hunting for his entire life and I believe has consumed 120+ mushrooms strains out of the local area, not all of which were edible  I plan to turn him into the Guiness Book for the largest mushroom collection in the world...last I checked the record submitted was 263 items...he blows that out of the water! Give him a call and let him know I gave you his info. He's not as avid of a hunter as he used to be so it's unlikely that he'd take you out to hunt but I'd be willing to bet he'd be happy to answer any questions/interview with you. His number is 402-719-1713. My number is 402-714-2854, I do plan on hunting in the upcoming weeks but I am lacking grounds to search. I'd be happy to assist you in the hunt if you gain access to land. I've scoured the Omaha and surrounding area for areas to hunt, but unfortunately, almost all of the land adjacent to the Elkhorn/Platte rivers is owned. Anyone else reading this, If you have land to hunt but lack time to hunt it, I'd be overjoyed to give it a go and split finds 50/50. I also possess a nifty metal detector, same ones the Digger brothers use on TV, so if anyone has some land they'd like to search, I'm open to 50/50 on finds and it's always a good experience.


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the advice. I've decided to forego the writing and just focus on the hunting.  Good luck this season!


----------



## bcm66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Cindy, 

If I was in your shoes, I would not give up on writing a story just yet. I have not been out mushroom hunting yet, but things may improve enough by the weekend to start seeing more than just a few. I have hunted morels for almost 40 years, so I know a few spots.


----------



## bcm66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Went out today to a spot that produced well last year. Nothing. It is too early, but at least I got some exercise. Need at least one more good rain and warm weather. Next week looks too cool, but will have to keep checking.


----------



## todda (Apr 27, 2014)

try De Soto National Wildlife Refuge along the Missouri river - about 20 minutes north of Council Bluffs. Lots of dead trees because of the floods a few years ago. Found a lot there last year -


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I went down to Topeka, Perry State Park, but there was nothing--dry, dry, dry. Either that or picked over, picked over, picked over.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

That's exactly where I was going to take her todda. I pulled about 14 lbs out of there last year.
Found d one there today but we need more rain.


----------

